# Replacement Wings for Slot Cars



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

What have you used for a Missing Wing?
piece of plastic , styrene? from a How Wheel? what model?
from a different slot car?

got any photos

I've used a Wing from a broken lighted Jag and green Jag wing and put on Toyota's.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

cwbam said:


> What have you used for a Missing Wing?
> piece of plastic , styrene? from a How Wheel? what model?
> from a different slot car?
> 
> ...


check "Shapeways 3D" on generic replacement wings....

HO Slot Car Chassis with adjustable wheelbase (28XXKDAWP) by highwingpilot

check RIGHT SIDE BAR ;-)

I believe he is a Member HERE as well (??)

Bubba 123 :smile2:


----------



## highwingpilot (Jul 22, 2015)

I've now got 3D printed replacement wings now for AFX Porsche 510, 917, Lola, Shadow, Aurora Chaparral/McClaren, and Tyco Chaparral. Replacement Tyco S guidepins, etc.

Plus 3D printed Cobra body to fit a Mega G1.7 chassis, several Unibody (integrated chassis) cars, and the adjustable ultra-slim SL2 Chassis. There is a new version of the SL2 chassis coming out (probably next week) along with a mag version which features adjustable traction magnets with the use of grub screws to raise and lower the magnets. The new SL2 and mage chassis are stillcompatible with T-jet and resin bodies, and there is also a set of body clips that will allow you to fit the following bodies: AFX/AW magnatraction, SuperG+, Tyco 440-X2 wide and narrow, AW SuperIII, MicroScalextric, and lexan bodies.

Search for "highwingpilot" on ShapewaysDotCom and you'll find em.

https://www.shapeways.com/designer/highwingpilot


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

I would carve it from sheet styrene made by Evergreen Scale Models. Sheets


----------

